# Kato Terminal Unijoiners-- good idea?



## prinefan5 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can Kato terminal unijoiners and their wires be connected to the bus wire under the train table, as opposed to soldering feeder wires to the rail?

I'm a beginner and am to the point where I have the bus wire (red and black) mounted under the table, and the Kato unitrack track laid (HO). I bought a soldering iron but I have a simple 4 x 8 oval track (with a few manual turnouts) and was wondering if I can just buy three terminal unijoiners and along with the 1 feeder track that came with my WGH Plan Set to just make 4 connections to the bus wires using tap splice connectors. I understand many here prefer soldering, but I'm a beginner and looking for something relatively simple.

Also, on a side note, what is the definition of an "insulated" unijoiner and what is its purpose? Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

An insulated joiner is used when you wish to isolate
a section of track. For example, you may have 
a spur track where you want to park a locomotive.
You would place the non conducting insulated joiner
between the track sections. There would be no
current in the spur rails. You would then provide
a drop that is wired to an on/off switch. When you
want that spur to have power, you turn it on and
you loco can then leave. Insulated joiners are
plastic instead of the usual brass material.

You can use those special track connections and
attach them to your buss. Observe the red/black
(or whatever color insulation) to maintain polarity.
If you get a short you let a connection get crossed.

Remember in an oval that the OUTSIDE rail should
always be, for example, RED wire, and the INSIDE
rail gets the BLACK wire. Some get confused and
create a short when they see TOP and BOTTOM rails
which actually reverse and connect the red to top rail
at the top of layout and to the top rail at the bottom
of the layout. That is a short circuity.

But you ought to try your soldering iron.

If you have any scrap rail, or other material
similar to the rails do some practice. It is not
difficult. You'll need (preferably paste) resin flux and
resin flux filled solder. 

Put a dab of the flux on a piece of metal. Carry a
dab of melted solder to that spot with your heated iron.
Touch the spot and watch the solder move to the material.
You have just 'tinned' it. Now do the same with a wire.
Flux it, then a dab of solder on the iron is rubbed on the 
uninsulated piece of wire. Solder will again transfer to the wire.

Now, hold, or use a clamp to hold, the wire to the
first piece of metal. Get another dab of solder on the
iron and touch the mated materials. They will join, and in
seconds, become a solid solder connection. You'll actually
see the solder change appearance and that tells you it's 
solid.

You'll notice that only a quick touch is all that is necessary.

After practicing a few 'joints' you'll quickly get the hang of
it and be ready to attach wires directly to your rails. 

Don


----------

